# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  algunos video promo son autenticos timos!!

## Lukan

Este video es la prueba palpable de lo que hacen en muchos videos de promoción d elos juegos. Es un auténtico timo, una cosa es cuidar la imagen y la puesta en escena y otra ocultar momentos del juego y mostrar otros que lo hacen parecer otra cosa completamente distinta.

No voy a decir el secreto por aquí pero sólo diré que aunque en el video parece que el mago no toca la baraja para nada en realidad, no es que la toque,la sobetea!! Y remira mil veces!

El juego es este Sensation by Mr Bless. 

No pongo enlaces porque los que hay son de tiendas de magia. Podéis poner el nombre en el buscador y os saldrá. Por si queréis echar unas risas.

A ver si adivináis cuál es el secreto...  :302: 

Saludos!

----------


## joselillo1980

Patético es lo primero que he pensado nada mas ver el video. Y que encima haya tiendas que ofrezcan juegos así.. eso ya es más lamentable si cabe. Adivinar el secreto? Se me ocurren miles de formas de solucionarlo, con el trozo de video que no enseñan puedes hacer lo que te de la gana para llegar al final.

----------


## Lukan

Exacto Joselillo, el problema es el trozo que no enseñan porque si se viera, ya no entero... que por cierto lo despachan en 6 minutos, si no sólo algo más, se vería que no es ni mucho menos lo que venden en ese trailer-timo. 

 Cualquier mago que lleve dos días en la magia vería el secreto, cágate lorito... es con carta g***!!!!

Y encima con una técnica arriesga, con cortes que puede perfectamente estropear el juego. 

Cuando me lo enseñó el amigo que lo compró flipamos.

----------


## Iban

Máemía...

Aunque, bueno, por 5$ uno tampoco debería esperar encontrar la piedra filosofal...

----------


## joselillo1980

Jajajajaja la verdad es que no he mirado ni el precio Iban, aunque ahora que dices que son 5$…me parece hasta caro!!!!! para el malísimo video publicitario que tiene jejejejeje

----------


## ctogen

Si son terribles jajaj

----------


## gerchulino

Tal vez el truco no sea malo, lo malo son las actuaciones tanto del mago como de la audiencia que para opinión es parte del truco.

----------


## Aniu

Estoy de acuerdo con alguno de los comentarios de por aquí. No creo que haya trucos malos, creo que hay trucos mal hechos, e igual el problema está ahí.

----------

